# Osta Rx



## Gena Marie (May 15, 2012)

I know I should be, but I am not plugging our product.

I just want to say, I have not lifted for over a month.  Trying to heal all my injuries and feminize some.

So far today I have been able to do 10 ~ 12 pull ups with ease.  The only thing I have been taking is the Osta Rx.  Usually when I take this much time off, I have to build back up to that.  I am usually lucky to get 5 with out forcing my self. Some thing is working  

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/osta-rx/


----------



## fatsopower (May 15, 2012)

plug away ma'am - you got a product that really works - even for old(er) fat guys - I'm on week 4 of Osta rx and I've peeled serious fat while keeping my strength solid - I've been doing some kind of squats 5 days a week - that has to count for something! - and other than my multi/fish oil/etc, it's my only sup!
you people have a winner here!


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2012)

yup, the stuff definitely works!


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2012)

Looking forward to giving this product a shot!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Looking forward to giving this product a shot!



You are going to  it!


----------



## Kleen (May 16, 2012)

Have there been any females that have completed a run with this so we can get an idea of what types of results / sides may occur? Wife is wanting to use something anabolic to regain some of her mass but is worried about virilization. She is more worried about possible with hair loss than anything.


----------



## Vibrant (May 16, 2012)

it's definitely a great product for sure. Im finishing up my run with it and I'll post up my final thoughts/review soon. Already posted my bloodwork up.

If I was recommending osta to a female, I'd probably recommend to start with 2 caps a day.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Have there been any females that have completed a run with this so we can get an idea of what types of results / sides may occur? Wife is wanting to use something anabolic to regain some of her mass *but is worried about virilization. She is more worried about possible with hair loss than anything.*



it's not a hormone.


----------



## Kleen (May 16, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> it's definitely a great product for sure. Im finishing up my run with it and I'll post up my final thoughts/review soon. Already posted my bloodwork up.
> 
> If I was recommending osta to a female, I'd probably recommend to start with 2 caps a day.


Wow that is what 40mg a day? Pretty impressive for a woman dose. I did well on it at 25 a day. 



Prince said:


> it's not a hormone.



That is kind of what I was thinking, but wanted to ask. I know when I ran come research Osta at 25-30mg I actually shut down somewhat after about 3-4 weeks and lost interest in sex, had less motivation and stuff. So didn't think there was much chance of it being a problem for her but figured it would be better to ask here. Since there really is not anything to aromatize I guess there is no reason to think DHT levels would increase on it.


----------



## dsc123 (May 16, 2012)

2 caps isn't 40mg, 3 caps is 20mg, I read dosage for a women that 1 cap a day should be Gtg.


----------



## dsc123 (May 16, 2012)

I'm currently 8 days in on osta, so far have noticed an increase in strength, and I am currently cutting.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2012)

*I am on week 6 and love it! *

I have experienced size/strength gains, endurance, vascularity, deeper sleep and a better sense of well being. 
I have not changed my diet or training either, and I am not using anything other than basic supps, e.g. multi-vitamin, omega 3's, whey protein, etc.

The feedback is starting to come in from loggers and customers and we are hearing nothing but 100% positive reviews on this product!


----------



## fatsopower (May 16, 2012)

Prince said:


> *I am on week 6 and love it! *
> ....



just wondering how long you plan on running it. (I'm planning my next Osta run - do you think a 12 week cycle next would be pushing it?)
thanks


----------



## heavyiron (May 16, 2012)

8 weeks is fine on Osta.

At least a dozen loggers have now reported positive effects with Osta. Its definitely working as advertised.


----------



## Stull34 (May 16, 2012)

time to order I think.

ST


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 16, 2012)

I have gotten stronger and leaner on it so far. Solid product got 1 more bottle to go through still


----------



## jwa (May 17, 2012)

I've got a couple more weeks left from my second bottle. I'm loving it.


----------



## Kleen (May 17, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> 2 caps isn't 40mg, 3 caps is 20mg, I read dosage for a women that 1 cap a day should be Gtg.



Oh I don't know why I was thinking 20mg per cap. Thanks!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> it's definitely a great product for sure. Im finishing up my run with it and I'll post up my final thoughts/review soon. Already posted my bloodwork up.
> 
> If I was recommending osta to a female, I'd probably recommend to start with 2 caps a day.



I just increased my dosage for 1 to 2.  1 in the am and 1 in the pm.  Again, I haven't worked out much, aside from my day work that includes tons of stair steps and heavy box lifting, and I feel as though I have retained most of my muscle, just getting leaner.   it!  Thank you baby for bring it to market.  
You are welcome to all of those of you I am sending it to


----------



## Kleen (May 17, 2012)

Oh Oh I wanna be welcome!  Sounds great on the sides. I feel a little more confident trying something like this than Anavar with the wife. I figured out why I thought it was 20 I was looking at the serving and not how many pills were in the serving.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 18, 2012)

yea i would really like to hear from some females that have tried this.wondering how it would effect a females libidio.


----------



## CARNAGE209 (May 21, 2012)

How many caps do u recommend men take


----------



## ryansm (May 21, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> just wondering how long you plan on running it. (I'm planning my next Osta run - do you think a 12 week cycle next would be pushing it?)
> thanks



I'll be doing this soon, I don't see any reason why not...will get bloods intermittently most likely just to make sure


----------



## heavyiron (May 21, 2012)

CARNAGE209 said:


> How many caps do u recommend men take



3 caps daily on Osta rx.


----------



## jwa (May 21, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I'll be doing this soon, I don't see any reason why not...will get bloods intermittently most likely just to make sure



Awesome. would love to be linked up to that log bro.


----------



## Stull34 (May 21, 2012)

took advantage of the buy 3 get 1, and the 25% off, looking forward to trying this out, ordered today and tracking says it will be here Wednesday, top notch service IML!!


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2012)

Stull34 said:


> took advantage of the buy 3 get 1, and the 25% off, looking forward to trying this out, ordered today and tracking says it will be here Wednesday, top notch service IML!!


----------

